# Old style Photo Backgrounds



## Scott O. (Aug 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the correct term for those oldtime photo backgrounds with the hole for  the subjects face?  They were used on the "Boardwalk" with bodies of people in bathing suits, or Tarzan and Jane etc.

Basically the subject placed their face in the hole and took on the aspect of the character painted on the front.

I need the term to try and search the net for any of these backgrounds

Thanks

Scott


----------



## Ladywain (Aug 25, 2007)

They are called standins.  Here is a link to one site for them.
http://www.cardboardstandups.com/Standin.htm


----------

